# toby



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

tobys tesicals have gone, they were there yesterday and now there not there!


__________________________________________________
edit
no he hasnt been neutered or anything!
also hes not in any pain im so confused


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

um, because of a neuter, right...?


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

no they were there last night defo, cuz he shoved them in my face being the gentalman he is and 2 day is just skin nothing there he hasnt been out 2day untill now


----------



## mnic001 (May 9, 2007)

I...wish I could explain this. It seems like something that might be cause for concern.


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

have just spoke 2 stephanie and she sed it happend 2 1 ov her boys it happens wen they get nervous or cold but its still weird


----------



## jando426 (May 15, 2007)

Just like a human. They get cold then come up to the body for heat. I actually learned something in health class


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

ahh good good im not so worryed now it was jsut a bit of a shock!


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

haha, yeah, there are muscles to pull them up, but i didn't think they'd completely disppear, lol. i do know that when it's hot out they drop so low it's absolutely nauseating, and i don't know why you wouldn't neuter a male rat because that is frankly just disgusting, but that's just me. lol.


----------



## LizLovesRats5 (Mar 28, 2007)

Ahahahahaha, this post is really funny.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

OnlyOno said:


> haha, yeah, there are muscles to pull them up, but i didn't think they'd completely disppear, lol. i do know that when it's hot out they drop so low it's absolutely nauseating, and i don't know why you wouldn't neuter a male rat because that is frankly just disgusting, but that's just me. lol.


:lol: The little torpedoes are as much a part of my boys as anything. They don't bother me...


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

I find them funny. It's just a natural part of species anatomy. Males have testicals, females don't. Thinking it's disgusting is just playing into social stigma of sexuality being unatural and wrong and of all the boys private parts shouldn't be shown at any time and everyone should just forget that males have a penis.

Yeah, but I go to a place every now and again where there are nudist lol, so I'm not one to talk. To me they are just like those naked guys I see there, you get embarrassed at first but eventually you get used to it and forget you've had an hour conversation with a guy that is naked XD

I'm not a nudist I want to add. But I have been known to go topless there and it was invigorating. Not a sexual thing at all, just an all around free feeling. The fact that I can do that there without getting snide and rude comments is great. I can't even walk down the road without getting cat calls and whistles in normal society D: I go topless there and it's just accepted as natural. Lol, I can be such a hippy sometimes.

But yeah, I'm probably not going to neuter any of my males unless it's needed and I don't find their testicles disgusting, just a part of them being males.


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

i agree wiv poppyseed about not neuterin them unless needed but im considering gettin roob the chop

_______________________________________________________________

edit:
his testicals are back now and hes ok !

thanks every1


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

LoL I told fallinstar this on msn. . . my boy sniffs nuts disappeared once it was right after i got him. I was so scarred that i got a female instead but it was fine. it happens to my guys every once in a while it is funny to see LoL.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Bert, being a hairless, always does the testical disapearing job. His little dark scrotum spot will get all wrinkly when it happens, almost like he has another scrotum on his scrotum  Maybe I should knickname him four balls lol.

I was really worried at first but aparently dark 'birthmarks' on hairless boy scrotums are normal lmao.


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

Yeah, I'm really getting to like the silly boy testicles. A year ago, when I got my first rat, I swore I'd never have a boy because they're so big and the balls are so gross-looking... but now I've got three boys, am about to get two more, and I've just fallen in love with them and their goolies. Their balls are so ridiculously proportioned that they're just awesome~~~!!!

Plus, my big dude's hang low to the left!!


----------



## Spider (Mar 19, 2007)

I find this Female viewpointmost most interesting.
Spider


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

im not a fan of the lower portion of males...then again, i wouldn't mind owning an unnuetered male.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

Poppyseed said:


> I find them funny. It's just a natural part of species anatomy. Males have testicals, females don't. Thinking it's disgusting is just playing into social stigma of sexuality being unatural and wrong and of all the boys private parts shouldn't be shown at any time and everyone should just forget that males have a penis.


lol, whoa buddy, i'm not saying sexuality is unnatural or wrong. i just don't like balls in my face. that goes for any species. XD and let's face it, our rats are more likely to present them so graciously to us in that manner. my one puppy has a monstrous vulva and i will not lie that i do not appreciate when she sits on my foot with that squishy thing either. LMAO.

also:


Poppyseed said:


> Maybe I should knickname him four balls lol.


HOLY CRAP THIS IS MY FAVE BOARD EVER.



2manyrats said:


> Plus, my big dude's hang low to the left!!


everybody stop, i can't breathe, this is ridiculous... XD


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

This is a funny thread so I'll put my 2 cents in

I dont want boy rats cus I think they will smell

I dont like balls that much but Im not afriad of nakedness (im naked now!)
:lol:


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

I think their huge balls are just part of their charm, I wouldn't want them any other way


----------



## kancerr (Apr 7, 2007)

wow...haha good post...


----------



## ratvocate (May 15, 2007)

LMAO!! Thanks for posting all this info on "rat balls"! I needed a good laugh to start my day off. Too funny


----------

